

Karma, a social hotspot that lets you earn data - twog
http://yourkarma.com/

======
GotAnyMegadeth
About 1 hour ago I went to the page, briefly scrolled through it, then closed
it. I just received an email from them...? How did that happen?

------
autotravis
I like this idea. However, I wonder how a court would interpret illegal
activities undertaken by other users on your hotspot...

